# Cat’s slayer gets one year in a cage: Punk killed man’s only companion



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Joseph Cavaleri, appearing in Boston Municipal Court yesterday, gets a year in jail for killing a cat. (Staff photo by Ted Fitzgerald)

By *Marie Szaniszlo*
Wednesday, November 1, 2006 - Updated: 04:41 AM EST

*A* coldhearted 22-year-old South Boston man got a year in jail for cruelly stealing and strangling a cat a lonely 73-year-old called his "only companion" in an emotional victim-impact statement yesterday.


Testifying in Boston Municipal Court, Joseph Stanowski, 73, said he had lost 25 pounds, had trouble sleeping and was taking medication for depression since the September killing of his "Baby Doll."

"She was a wonderful and loyal little cat," said Stanowski, a former police officer from Brazil who is now a Mormon priest.

"This defendant . . . has committed an evil and indescribable act against an innocent animal." 
 Joseph Cavaleri, 22, of 33 Story St. was sentenced yesterday to a year in jail and ordered to pay $300 restitution after pleading guilty to wandering into Stanowski's building on Sept. 12 and stealing and killing his cat. 
Shortly before 10 that night, officers Kenneth Conley and Daniel MacDonald spotted Cavaleri, a cook at a Cambridge restaurant, standing between two planters at Holyoke and Carleton streets. 
When Cavaleri saw them, he ran off, tossing Baby Doll and his jacket in some bushes, according to court records. 
The cat was still warm but not breathing when officers found it lying on its back with blood coming from its mouth. On the ground next to it was a black-and-blue jacket covered with blood and fur. 
When the officers caught up with Cavaleri at St. Botolph and Harcourt streets, he told them his name was John Nolan and he had just been "playing" with the cat. 
By then, a police dispatcher had alerted the officers that Stanowski had called 911 and reported that a man had stolen his cat. 
Yesterday, Stanowski said he found little solace in Cavaleri's sentence. 
"One year is nothing," he said. "This guy can kill a person."


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

We will be reading about this kid again...prolly killing someone or eating them or something.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

They should lock him up in a cat cage


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

What a piece of garbage.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Not the last time he'll be in cuffs...


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

The individual is certainly a piece of trash but it's nice to see jail time.


----------



## ermal3k (Oct 6, 2006)

Id like to know what he's inmate b/friends are going to do with him once they find out


----------

